# Createx gloss top coat



## sirwalleye (Jul 25, 2010)

I have recently decided to start painting my own crankbaits for walleye and have a simple question. I know a lot of people use createx paint but I have seen they make a gloss top clearcoat also. My question is if anyone has tried this and their opinions about it and what clearcoat they you do use for crankbaits


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

I've used the createx clearcoat. That's only what it does. It is not durable at all. I use DevconII it's a two part epoxy. You will need to make a turner to rotate the lures so the Devcon levels. It's availabe at most hardware stores.
You can find a lot of info in this section or try here also http://www.tackleunderground.com/community/


----------

